#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Do You Think That In 10 Years Time The World Will Be Taken Over By Robots?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!*


We all know that recently China has been inventing robots to help with the humans daily activities. Recently some robots were invented to replace human to spend time with stressed men. Beautiful looking female robots were created in order to freshen up men's mind from stress where as they could hire those robots for certain amounts and hours and could spend time with them.

Most of you guys must have watched the movie ''Terminator'' they have mentioned as robots taking over the world in the future. *DO YOU THINK SO?* 

China has been involving in creating Robots with Artificial intelligence in order to understand peoples feeling and emotions and help them with their daily work.


*Do you think that creating robots with artificial intelligence would be DANGEROUS to this world or SUPPORTIVE? Kindly give us your opinions.*

----------

